# Laptop leaking green fluid



## Shimmi1990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi,

I have an old Sony VAIO VGN-NW265F that has been working very well up until recently. Two weeks ago, I started noticing a thick green gooey residue on the part of the adapter that goes into the laptop and also inside the charger port on the laptop. My laptop also randomly heats up even if I have just one page open and not running multiple applications.

I am sure no liquid or water was spilled on the laptop so corrosion is probably not the right answer.

Any help and advice is appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

There's definitely something wrong with your computer if you're seeing green gooey residue coming out of your computer. I am thinking something from the laptop motherboard since motherboards are usually green in color. How old is this laptop may I ask? Were you the only sole person using this laptop? Would it be possible to take a picture of the area where the green gooey residue is coming out of?


----------



## Shimmi1990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes I am the sole user of the laptop. I bought it new in 2008 so I guess 8+ years of usage. I'm sure it's about time the laptop starts wearing down but I'd really like to solve this issue.

I've attached a couple of pictures showing the green stuff.

Also, I have cleaned the stuff out with a Q-tip and tissue but the residue builds up again


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Thanks for posting photos. Like I said before, it's possible that the green residue you see is coming from the motherboard as motherboards are usually green in physical color. Since you bought that computer back in 2008, it surely worked a while. May I ask, have you thought about upgrading and purchasing a new laptop?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

From the sony vaio website the fluid is from the adapter not from the laptop it's self as other users have had the similar problem. As you can see from the pictures it's a leaked around the port when you are removing the power adapter from the port.

All sony did to fix the issue was to replace the adapter. but before buying a new one clean it, remove the battery before cleaning. Use a small foam swab or something similar to clean the dc port.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

That looks a lot like condensation damage and the green colour is where the condensation has corroded the copper content of the contacts. Water is in the air all the time and if there is a major difference in temperature between two different parts that touch each other, condensation can occur .. if the parts contain any metal, then corrosion occurs .. Brown is a sure sign that something had iron in it .. green a sure sign that it was copper .. 

Condensation as we know can also occur when a hot object is taken into a cold environment and vice versa .. so if you were carrying your laptop around without a case to protect it the condensation could just have been caused by carrying outside of the warm environment of your home, work, school etc.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Shimmi1990 said:


> My laptop also randomly heats up even if I have just one page open and not running multiple applications.



Agree on the condensation/corrosion issue. You might be able to try some dielectric grease or maybe even a small amount of something like Vaseline to coat the plug.

The over heating is another issue. The vent fans/ports might be partially full of dust. Use compressed air to blow them out.

Does the unit charge properly? Does it run on battery alone?


----------

